# Alberto/ Albright wrap numbers....how many do you use?



## Mitzimania (Feb 5, 2020)

In Power Pro's little packet that comes with each spool they recommend 25-30 wraps (pic above). Don't think I have ever done more than 15 and never had any problems.


----------



## m.latorre555 (May 25, 2011)

6 down 6 up for me. Usually fish 10 or 15 PP super slick and 20 or 30 flouro.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It depends on the braid and mono/flouro sizes. Too many wraps and it will not want to cinch down and you’ll have the inside tight and outside still loose. Too few and it will slip.
On conventional rigs I usually use 20 pound mono leader with 20 pound braid and on the crazy alberto I use 4-5 wraps back and 4-5 wraps forward then come through the loop with the tag end the opposite way the running line enters the loop. Spit on it and cinch down hard.


----------



## FJVKeys (10 d ago)

i think my mystery breakoffs are not my knot possibly but a bad batch of braid on one of my stradics that i just spooled up with some berkeley x9.......when i tie my knots and pull hard...they dont slip, break , or slide...the only thing they do is cut my hands with the braid....gonna change out the braid and try and stick to the 7 down 7 up alberto or the 12-15 turn albright.....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FJVKeys said:


> i think my mystery breakoffs are not my knot possibly but a bad batch of braid on one of my stradics that i just spooled up with some berkeley x9.......when i tie my knots and pull hard...they dont slip, break , or slide...the only thing they do is cut my hands with the braid....gonna change out the braid and try and stick to the 7 down 7 up alberto or the 12-15 turn albright.....


Do yourself a favor and try some Sufix832 or Diawa J-Braid 8


----------



## CaptDavis1 (Jul 13, 2020)

Just because you put your name on a knot does not make it yours. This knot has been around for a long time, and very popular in Mexico. Alberto has a huge ego and thinks that he invented this knot. Amazing how people now a days don't think that there were a lot of fishermen before them, and they too thought of different ways of fishing and different knots. Now, all you have to do is post all over the internet that you came up with a new way, and bingo, it's your idea. Pathetic....


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

FJVKeys said:


> i think my mystery breakoffs are not my knot possibly but a bad batch of braid on one of my stradics that i just spooled up with some berkeley x9.......when i tie my knots and pull hard...they dont slip, break , or slide...the only thing they do is cut my hands with the braid....gonna change out the braid and try and stick to the 7 down 7 up alberto or the 12-15 turn albright.....


Any chance your getting clipped by a mackerel?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CaptDavis1 said:


> Just because you put your name on a knot does not make it yours. This knot has been around for a long time, and very popular in Mexico. Alberto has a huge ego and thinks that he invented this knot. Amazing how people now a days don't think that there were a lot of fishermen before them, and they too thought of different ways of fishing and different knots. Now, all you have to do is post all over the internet that you came up with a new way, and bingo, it's your idea. Pathetic....


The guy is asking how to tie a knot. I’m pretty sure he’s not Mr. Alberto or Captain Crazy Alberto.


----------



## FJVKeys (10 d ago)

Jason M said:


> Any chance your getting clipped by a mackerel?


Nah. Its happening midfight


Smackdaddy53 said:


> The guy is asking how to tie a knot. I’m pretty sure he’s not Mr. Alberto or Captain Crazy Alberto.


Hahah yea I know how to tie the knots. I can tie almost knot and work on perfecting them at my desk all the time and have been doing so for a long time. I just am seeing what others tie. Albertos variation of the albright works like it should but on occasion I think it might put stress and cut thru the leader or like I think. Bad braid


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FJVKeys said:


> Nah. Its happening midfight
> 
> Hahah yea I know how to tie the knots. I can tie almost knot and work on perfecting them at my desk all the time and have been doing so for a long time. I just am seeing what others tie. Albertos variation of the albright works like it should but on occasion I think it might put stress and cut thru the leader or like I think. Bad braid


That’s the best way to figure these knots out and how many wraps work for different diameters of braid and mono/flourocarbon. I’ve found that a good starting point on the Crazy Alberto is 5 wraps back and 5 wraps forward. I don’t even tie the regular Alberto any more, the Crazy Alberto is my go-to for mono to braid and my knot to the lure is a No Slip Loop. They are great for me but everyone is different.
Spitting on the knot before you cinch it down keeps the friction from weakening the mono or flourocarbon. I think that is as important as tying the knot with the correct number of wraps. You will see the mono or flourocarbon get a little deformed look next to the knot if it gets hot from the braid tightening up. If you see that you know it’s integrity is compromised.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I tried some PowerPro SuperSlick8 about six years ago and immediately had mystery break offs and found after three new spools that there were splices in the braid from when they spliced when the master spool ran out. This was around the time that Shimano had bought them out and I was talking to a rep about it and I was not the only one this happened to, I was just unlucky enough to get three spools in a row that had the splice. I never bought that crap again and since then I have only used Sufix832 and Diawa J-Braid8. Not a single issue again.


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

I don't generally tie the Alberto, usually just an Albright with five or six wraps. Once in a while I tie an Alberto in place of an FG if I am in a rush (or get lazy) while re-rigging offshore or while tarpon fishing, & in those cases I usually do six wraps down, six wraps back.


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

Also, kind of unrelated, but I am mostly convinced that people saying they've had problems with certain brands of braid are just inconsistent with their knots. I am pretty certain I've fished just about every major brand of braid & all of their variants & cannot once remember having a breakoff of any kind that wasn't related to pilings/barnacles/docks/etc.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

13 wraps


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

7 up and 7 down.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

FJVKeys said:


> i think my mystery breakoffs are not my knot possibly but a bad batch of braid on one of my stradics that i just spooled up with some berkeley x9.......when i tie my knots and pull hard...they dont slip, break , or slide...the only thing they do is cut my hands with the braid....gonna change out the braid and try and stick to the 7 down 7 up alberto or the 12-15 turn albright.....



I use 7 up and seven down usually with 10 pound braid to either 15 or 20 lb. fluoro, but had the same issue with the braid cutting into my fingers when I tightened the knots. So I started making some knot pullers using 1/2 inch aluminum rod that I cut into 4 inch sections and covered with some heat shrink tubing. Works like a charm, and you can make several really cheaply.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

FJVKeys said:


> Nah. Its happening midfight
> 
> Hahah yea I know how to tie the knots. I can tie almost knot and work on perfecting them at my desk all the time and have been doing so for a long time. I just am seeing what others tie. Albertos variation of the albright works like it should but on occasion I think it might put stress and cut thru the leader or like I think. Bad braid


So are you coming back with the junction of the Alberto or just the braid?

I'd guess if your getting the junction of the knot than the braid is cutting the mono. If just the braid than either the braid is cutting itself or you have a bad batch.


----------



## FJVKeys (10 d ago)

its just the braid...thats my fear that its cutting itself...or bad batch...i just put a spool of 20lb 832 on it today and took off the berkeley....if this is the fix it could be the line...i am checking guides as what could be happening i suppose is a imperfection or crack i missed thats damaging the line on the ride out or something and then making a weak point in the mainline near the leader connection and it breaking off


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

FJVKeys said:


> its just the braid...thats my fear that its cutting itself...or bad batch...i just put a spool of 20lb 832 on it today and took off the berkeley....if this is the fix it could be the line...i am checking guides as what could be happening i suppose is a imperfection or crack i missed thats damaging the line on the ride out or something and then making a weak point in the mainline near the leader connection and it breaking off


That's a good call on the guides. I've had a cracked guide do that


----------



## FJVKeys (10 d ago)

Jason M said:


> That's a good call on the guides. I've had a cracked guide do that


yea i cant see anything..even running fingernail on em but that doesnt mean im out of the woods there....ill let you guys all know my results


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FJVKeys said:


> yea i cant see anything..even running fingernail on em but that doesnt mean im out of the woods there....ill let you guys all know my results


Take a Q-tip and spin it around inside each guide. If there is a cracked insert the cotton will catch on it.


----------



## FJVKeys (10 d ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Take a Q-tip and spin it around inside each guide. If there is a cracked insert the cotton will catch on it.


thanks


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Alberto’s will come lose if you don’t lock them with a uni or multiple half hitch
I use a Slim Beauty no need to lock


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> Alberto’s will come lose if you don’t lock them with a uni or multiple half hitch
> I use a Slim Beauty no need to lock


You’re tying it wrong if it slips. I’ve never had to lock mine with anything and have been using this knot just about exclusively since braid came out in the 90s.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You’re tying it wrong if it slips. I’ve never had to lock mine with anything and have been using this knot just about exclusively since braid came out in the 90s.


Someone on my boat tied my fly tippet on with an Alberto and it came apart. See what Lefty says in his book


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> View attachment 227721
> 
> 
> Someone on my boat tied my fly tippet on with an Alberto and it came apart. See what Lefty says in his book


That’s before braided spectra/dyneema line and it’s using a loop instead of a single line. Most on this thread (and the original poster) are referring to a single braided line to mono or flourocarbon leader on conventional gear, not fly or offshore gear. 
I’ve never had a crazy alberto knot come loose unless I used it too long before re-tying and that’s because I run 4-6 foot mono or flourocarbon leader on my conventional tackle and the knot is running through the guides on every cast. That will happen to any knot that runs through the guides several hundred times in one day of fishing. I learned to re-tie every hour or two and never had the issue since unless I forgot and used it for too many casts especially with heavier plugs.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well I’m to old to know what dyneema line is. I think I used a Alberto knot on my wire shark fly leader but it may have been a Huffnagle


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> Well I’m to old to know what dyneema line is. I think I used a Alberto knot on my wire shark fly leader but it may have been a Huffnagle


Braided fishing line


Whose Line is that? Spectra and Dyneema explained


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

7 up and 6 back. That way it doesn’t clash with 13 fishing fate


----------



## FJVKeys (10 d ago)

yea I'm not slipping. it is cutting into itself. I've even half hitched 3-4x after coming thru the Alberto at the top to the main line and after I figured out it wasn't that. I don't do that. the Alberto tied correctly should not slip ever...Im convinced 1 of 2 things now.....bad braid or bad contact with rod somewhere and chafing and weakens braid and comes off....ill find out in a few weeks when I'm back down in FLA KEYS fishing.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

To check guides I steal a pair of the wife's panty hose...or you can use your own if you lean that way...run it through the guides...no "runs" your good....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FJVKeys said:


> yea I'm not slipping. it is cutting into itself. I've even half hitched 3-4x after coming thru the Alberto at the top to the main line and after I figured out it wasn't that. I don't do that. the Alberto tied correctly should not slip ever...Im convinced 1 of 2 things now.....bad braid or bad contact with rod somewhere and chafing and weakens braid and comes off....ill find out in a few weeks when I'm back down in FLA KEYS fishing.


The tip insert is usually the culprit but a stray jighead smacking any of the running guide inserts could crack them.


----------

